# brake light



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ok this is really weird. i never use my e brake because it can lock up the rear brakes if you park it like that all the time but for some reson the light keeps coming on. the ebrake isnt on at all. its not up, and i can tell my brakes arent sticking when i drive.

heres the actual scenario: usually it happens when the car is still cold. my ebrake light will come on soon after i leave my house and even when my tempereature gauge is sitting in the middle for quite some time the light stays on and just goes off when it wants. sometimes im just driving and it pops on. its only done this in the past week or so. anybody know whats going on?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

check your brake fluid. i had the same problem


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

just checked it...its above the min and below the max...almost right in the middle... so im back to nothing...fuck


PS i havent been able to talk to my friend about the suspension for your friend...schedules are hard to get a call time for him cause of work and college


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

okay, whatever.


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Add some DOT3 fluid anyway and see if the light goes away. My 240's was doing the same thing. The light would come and then go off randomly. There was some fluid in the MC tank but I put some extra in and it went away. Hopefully you don't have the same problem as me because I'm continuing to loose fluid. My cars been parked for a few weeks now with a failed clutch (I've got a new SR20 getting ready to swap in) and I've noticed a puddle under the drivers side firewall (light is back on again too). I think I've got a crack in one of the hard lines but all 4 of my jackstands and jack are over at the shop under my clip so I can't even take a look at it.


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

check the e-brake sensor- my friends switch is just permanently reading closed. kinda annoying, but it could be worse.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no if it was a sensor it wouldnt be randomly coming on and off, the good kaptain was right.

even though it was well above the minimum amount of fluid, i decided to pour some in anyways last night and today i had no light at all.thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

that was hybridndy, not me.lol


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Ha ha, don't be too happy yet. It's never a good thing to be low on brake fluid. It's possible your pads are just worn enough that the fluid is being used to push the pistons in the calipers out further but I'm pretty sure with my car I've got a brake leak somewhere and it's one of the hardlines. Hopefully I'll get my jackstands and jack back from under my SR20 clip and I can see what my problem is and fix it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you need to be at the max line - not below it. Half way isnt enough fluid.


----------

